# VLS-TS first renewal question



## saffron_gin

Hello Everyone !

Two questions:

is there a mock up of screens the interieur ministry puts you through for applying for renewal anywhere? It would be helpful to know those steps beforehand...but so far it only lets you into the next page after completing the current one...

2. Can I use the 'attestation de la qualite d'assure' from the local CPAM as 'proof of insurance' (which is how far I got trying to gather up info and docs for properly applying for first renewal)...

TIA


----------



## saffron_gin

*VLS-TS 'visiteur'


----------



## BackinFrance

The attestation qualité d'assuré really only indicates your social security number, so I can't be sure it would be accepted. You really need an attestation des droits.


----------



## eekeek

Ooo I am going through my first renewal too-I too have a long stay visa-visitor, but I just applied for my social security+health insurance...let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## saffron_gin

Am still not sure/clear about what to do about 'private insurance' it asks for...All I have from CPAM is the 'attestation de la qualite d'assure' thus far...have to file soon as the 2 month deadline approaches...


Any rec for health insurance in France that can be converted to a Mutuelle once the CPAM thing comes through? For the first year I got a middling one that didn't refund me the 70% (equivalent to the French basic care it had claimed)...so will be needing to find another one...had assumed I would be able to use the CPAM registration as insurance, but the interieur site specifically asks for 'private insurance'...so am more than a little confused about this...


----------



## jweihl

Ila, have you applied yet? We did and it was super easy. I'll put up a separate post detailing our experience.
J&B


----------



## saffron_gin

jweihl said:


> Ila, have you applied yet? We did and it was super easy. I'll put up a separate post detailing our experience.
> J&B


Oh please do!!! Was thinking about you guys and wondering but didn't want to disturb...!


----------



## InternationalGuy

saffron_gin said:


> Oh please do!!! Was thinking about you guys and wondering but didn't want to disturb...!


I saw this American Lady's Blog where she claims she purchased an AXA Insurance for 298.00 Euros/year
It is in French and here is the link. 






Assurance Schengen AXA | Devis & Souscription


Obtenez votre devis d’Assurance Voyage Schengen & souscrivez en quelques clics. 3 couvertures à partir de 0,99€/jour. Voyagez protégé en Europe et dans l’espace Schengen avec AXA!




subscribe.axa-schengen.com













How to Renew a Long Stay Visa (Visitor) in France


If you intend to stay in France as a visitor beyond your initial time period, it’s necessary to…




culturepassport.co





Also please let us know if you were asked to submit a Medical Certificate from OFII. It appears there is no prompt to upload it on the E-Application. Thanks!


----------



## jweihl

InternationalGuy said:


> Also please let us know if you were asked to submit a Medical Certificate from OFII. It appears there is no prompt to upload it on the E-Application. Thanks!


No OFII medical certificate was requested.


----------



## saffron_gin

jweihl said:


> No OFII medical certificate was requested.


Think you are supposed to hand it over to them when they call you in to pick up your Carte.


----------



## Bevdeforges

saffron_gin said:


> Think you are supposed to hand it over to them when they call you in to pick up your Carte.


That's possible, but I've noticed that as these administrative processes migrate toward online functions, the State seems to ask for fewer and fewer documents in hard copy version and may just simply be looking up the information on their own internal systems, based on the other data you supply in the renewal process.


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> That's possible, but I've noticed that as these administrative processes migrate toward online functions, the State seems to ask for fewer and fewer documents in hard copy version and may just simply be looking up the information on their own internal systems, based on the other data you supply in the renewal process.


Yes quite possibly...it was stated thus on the list of docs for renewal that I was looking for and finally found and seems to have again lost...lol

Gah stressed...thought I gathered up all the docs, but then ecode for photo didn't work as they come with expiry date (of 1 month)...so will have to trek and get that sorted.

Also not sure why I still get French questions in the interieur site even after switching to English...would save me the trouble of copying into traduction box every question (just so I don't make a mistake)...but the site atleast at my end seems to stick to French for the questions, although gives me responses (like ecode expiry) in English...


----------

